# Modern Modern Arnis.



## arnisador (Aug 11, 2002)

Is anyone teaching arnis techniques adapted to the Kubotan, walking cane, or similar weapon that's likely to be available to your average American on the street? I know teaching the cane is very popular now, especially in the Korean arts.

I keep asking Mr. Hartman to add the Karambit, which I find fascinating. There are non-edged versions available now.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 12, 2002)

I've always improvised w/ other weapons for my own training, (especially soft weapons) but I haven't taught it much.


----------



## Emptyglass (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Arnisador:

Dr. Barber is quite knowledgable in this area and also happens to be in the Western New York/Buffalo area. You might consider asking him about this subject.

Regards,

Richard Curren


----------



## BRAM (Aug 13, 2002)

Datu Kelly came up with the DTL Kerambit..a non cutting impact tool..
I have the Gunting Knife System with it's associated non-cutting DRone & CRMIPT tool...( Close Range Medium Impact Tool)..

Its all part of Modern Arnis..

Professor was very clear that the tool is part of an extension of the hand..yes each tool has a usage and life of its own..
But being Modern Arnis..Translations were and are the key..

Add the tools which you feel comfortable with...
Find tools that do not get you into conflict over whats legal carry and whats legal to actually use...

Olisi Palids ( pocket-palm sticks) were common..Fixed blades were common....todays Tactical folders in many ways combine the two concepts.. a Modern way and we in MOdern Arnis can use them..
hmm sounds like a Balisong..
Good thing the European sailors brought them over to the Phillipines...they became almost indigenous....ROFL...

be safe

Bram


----------



## arnisador (Aug 13, 2002)

Can you post a link to picture of an Olisi Palid? I've heard of the pocket-palm sticks but not by that name.


----------



## Bob (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAM _
> 
> *Datu Kelly came up with the DTL Kerambit..a non cutting impact tool..
> *


*

Here is the site where you can read a description and see a picture of the DTL Kerambit that Datu Worden produces... 

http://www.shomertec.com/item.cfm?variable=108

Also, Datu Worden has produced a walking cane tape that is available through his website for those interested.....

Bob*


----------



## Tapps (Aug 17, 2002)

Dan Carr is an expert with the Kubotan. If you are ever in Western New York he is outstanding.

He's bounced me around like a pinball several times ! Very ... educational.

:iws:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 17, 2002)

He is going to be one of the instructors at the 2003 WMMA Summer Camp in Buffalo.  Check out the WMAA website for exact date.

Dan Anderson


----------



## DoctorB (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emptyglass _
> 
> *Hi Arnisador:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the endorsement, Richard.  I have a seminar presentation that ties together empty hand, pocket stick, kubaton and the Gunting Knife.  It runs about 3 hours.
I also have taught the pocket stick and kubaton as part
of my self defense program at Erie Community College, for 
the past fifteen years.  The pocket stick is the first hand tool
taught in my curriculum, which begins with empty hand 
defenses.

You can write me privately at <escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com>
for more information.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------

